# Hen night ideas???



## MummytoKeira (Jan 5, 2005)

Hi all

I am posting as I need some ideas for my best friends hen night that I have volunteered to organise  

I have some ideas already:

All attendees bring a photo that includes bride to be and for it to be placed in a scrap book and they fill it in explaining story etc?
Do a Mr and Mrs style game where we ask her the questions (get the answers from DH to be) and for every answer wrong she drinks a shot?


Shes wants something really original and I am at a loss.....we will be at hers for about 2.5 hours before leaving to hit the town to a cocktail bar then on to a club.

Please help girls...I know how imaginative you can all be  

Em xx


----------



## Caz (Jul 21, 2002)

Sounds like you have already got some very good ideas there.

How about fancy dress or themed dress? 

What about designing your ideal man. All you need are a couple of old catalogues or celeb magazines, cut out pictures of torsos, head, arms, legs etc. (might help to stick them on some card to, ah, stiffen them up a bit  ) and get each hen to make their ideal man form the parts - assuming, of course, they don't all fall out over the same body parts!

When you hit the town, how about set her a series of challenges - nothing naughty just things like, get a stranger to give her a sock, kiss a policeman, convince some strangers she's forgein and lost, find a man with a hankerchief and ask to use it... I am sure you can think of others that are safe and legal!

C~x


----------



## MummytoKeira (Jan 5, 2005)

Caz love the challenge ideas!!! MMMMM... now what can I think of?


----------



## S4rah (Nov 10, 2003)

can't think of any other ideas, but the other suggestions seem great so can i come?


----------



## Baxy (Mar 19, 2005)

Hi hun

I organised my best friends hen night 3 years ago in Barcelona.  One of the things that I did with her that went down well was give her a throw away camera and she had to take a picture of herself with something beginning with every letter of the alphabet, a for airport, b for bin etc etc!  It got funnier and funnier as the weekend progressed and the more drunk we got!!  Plus it meant shes got some really funny pictures to remember the weekend by.

I also got some embarrassing pics of her from when she was younger and got everyone to guess how old she was. (good to do at the house?) 

She had challenges too, be a human statue for 3 mins, kiss someone old, new borrowed and blue, get a sock from a man etc etc.

I'll have a think for any other stuff that we did, for some reason I can't seem to remember all of it


----------

